# Anatomy of a Sulcata nest.....



## EricIvins (Jul 23, 2011)

The nest.......Notice how it's under the Picnic Table that I never threw away......You'll find most nests of anything will be under or close to some type of cover......






Probably 16" to the Egg chamber......


















And the final product.......


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow! A dozen ping pong balls!

I don't believe we've ever seen pictures of your sulcatas. Can you share with us?


----------



## ascott (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing (especially with us that only house male tortoise) 

and Yvonne...  LOL


----------



## Tom (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice pics. Mine always butt their nests up against the enclosure walls. Maybe I should just thrown an old picnic table in their enclosure.


----------



## kbaker (Jul 23, 2011)

When is the nesting season for you? Are they on time this year?
Mine usually started earlier in the month, but nothing, yet.


----------



## EricIvins (Jul 23, 2011)

kbaker said:


> When is the nesting season for you? Are they on time this year?
> Mine usually started earlier in the month, but nothing, yet.



February - November/December........

She'll lay another 2-3 before the Season is done......


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 23, 2011)

congrats!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 23, 2011)

cat Toys!! my cat loved ping pong balls...


----------



## Baoh (Jul 24, 2011)

What length and weight is the dam?


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pictures! I love seeing what others get to go thru with their females. I so wish I lived in a warm (all year long) environment like my home state of Florida so I could have me a couple females for my Cooper. Nobody here (at home) understands how much I miss my home state...


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

Mine lay from January to May.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice pictures, congrats!


----------



## River14 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oooooh what a blessing for the female, sand sand sand sand. Would a % of these hatch in situ?


----------



## EricIvins (Jul 27, 2011)

Baoh said:


> What length and weight is the dam?



17" and heavy.......



River14 said:


> Oooooh what a blessing for the female, sand sand sand sand. Would a % of these hatch in situ?



All of them would hatch - They will over winter if laid later in the season.....I used to never dig clutches up, but this was out in the open, not in the pen........


----------

